# Suppliers of unmolassed Chaff / Grass chop?



## Bluejazz (25 September 2011)

hi
I have to feed my horse products without any molasses, or grain of any type. 

I'm currently using a chaff which is only made of mature grass and nothing else, however its not easy for me to get hold of as not a local supplier.

Anyone know of other makers / brands of grass chaff / chop to bulk up feed for a good doer? I've seen Readigrass which looks high in calories and also Dobson & horrell do a Just grass but again high in calories - so might not suit horse. Don't want anything heating but then the horse has little access to grass in the winter so might be nice and palitable for her.

Do you know of any other chaffs that do not have molasses or grains in them?


----------



## wallykissmas (25 September 2011)

You could look at simple systems.

http://www.simplesystemhorsefeeds.co.uk/


----------



## Ali2 (25 September 2011)

Or The Pure Feed Company

http://www.thepurefeedcompany.com/


----------



## TGM (25 September 2011)

Thorogoods do an unmolassed straw chaff which is probably lower calorie than most grass chaffs:

http://www.thorogoods.co.uk/shop/chaff/87/91/chaff/P-oat-straw-chaff


----------



## luckilotti (25 September 2011)

My shetland gets plain chop - basically so he also gets a bucket full of feed like the big horses but he doesnt get all the stuff he doesnt need.  It comes in big hessian sacks from my local feed store, most can get it as i have bought it from various places over the years.  It is literally just hay, that has gone through a chopping machine - maybe worth a try?


----------



## Faithkat (25 September 2011)

I feed Top Chop Lite 
http://www.topspec.com/shop/products/topchop-lite-chop/


----------



## Oberon (25 September 2011)

To make things more complicated, I would also stay away from alfalfa as well as molasses. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





With this in mind, I use Fast Fibre (although, that is a mushy feed as a forage replacer)

There is Pure Feed.

I have used Readigrass for my old boy for two years with success - one bag lasts forever

We have just found a farmer around the corner who's done us a few bags of genuine hay chaff.

It's frustratingly difficult to find such a good, traditional feedstuff as the market is flooded with alfalfa products, which is really not good stuff


----------



## Bluejazz (25 September 2011)

hi
Thanks for that. I'm really looking for a grass chop / chaff. The horse can't have alfalfa. Plus may other products have some grain or wheat binding.


----------



## Tammytoo (25 September 2011)

Look at  www.honeychop.com.  They do various chops as well as a plain straw chop.


----------



## wallykissmas (25 September 2011)

Tammytoo said:



			Look at  www.honeychop.com.  They do various chops as well as a plain straw chop.
		
Click to expand...

My friend used to feed the honeychop original and it was mollasses coated with over 10% sugar.  It stuck together when warmed in my hands.


----------



## Marymary (25 September 2011)

Leighs who make mollichop etc also do chopped hay think it sold as 'pure chop' or it is in our area...it comes in white unbranded hessian sacks..i feed it here.


----------



## rebel_vigilante (26 September 2011)

the only molasses and alalfa free chaff i know about is the plain oat straw one from honeychop. my pony has ir and chronic laminitic so i found it hard to find a molasses free chaff. she has the dengie hifi molasses free or molichaff do a molasses free chaff but they are all straw blended with alfalfa.


----------



## Serephin (26 September 2011)

How about this: http://www.ossichaff.com/NONMOLASSED.html


----------



## Rayado05 (26 September 2011)

Try "Just Chop" I think by the BLISS bedding people, we had the same situation recently and used this.

Sorry have to google it as I don't have a link.


----------



## 4x4 (26 September 2011)

I second Ossichaff


----------



## Theresa_F (26 September 2011)

Simple systems do Ruff Stuff which is a grass chop but not as full of calories as Just Grass.  I used to feed it to my old clydesdale who was a good doer.  Contains nothing but grass.


----------



## josie_s (27 September 2011)

Dengie now produce an Unmallased  Hi-Fi, I've used it and its very palatable, though Just Chop is Cheaper


----------



## Britestar (27 September 2011)

I feed Graze-On, which is a dried grass product similar to Redigrass.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 September 2011)

Badminton Easy Rider-grass and straw chop.


----------

